# Shaved, trimmed, natural?



## alexm

I'm talking about "down there", and on men.

Purely out of curiosity. And I'm sure this has already been done here before, but I didn't see any recent threads.

I'm asking, because I've almost always kept it close down there, for no other reason than I prefer the way it looks. I actually asked the better half the other day if she had an opinion (I have never asked before!) and she said she prefers it because you don't get that sweaty odour when there's less or no hair. Makes sense!


----------



## Anon Pink

I shave my H's balls and the base of his penis. Hate hair in my mouth so it's in his best interest to cooperate. Don't really care if he likes it or not. If you want my mouth going there, get rid of the hair!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Anon....when you say shave...do you use a razor or is it an electric type of razor for the family jewel sack? 

I would cringe if I took a razor to my "strawberry" sack. I would be afraid of cuts and nicks.


----------



## HeartInPieces

I like SO to be trimmed, give it some shape though. Shaved or waxed, I'm not too keen about those two selections... what, to the point where he's hairless that just looks gross LoL, that to baby-ish for me. As long as he doesn't have a forest down there, We are good to go


----------



## Anon Pink

I Notice The Details said:


> Anon....when you say shave...do you use a razor or is it an electric type of razor for the family jewel sack?
> 
> I would cringe if I took a razor to my "strawberry" sack. I would be afraid of cuts and nicks.


Once a week he gets a shave with a razor. It took some trust in the beginning, to put it mildly. I sit on the shower floor and lather him up. I've been doing this for a few years now and only once did I nic him, just a little nic. He didn't even know it until I rinsed him and he felt the tell tale burn. The hardest part is where the curve of the sack goes from facing my to under, that curve is tricky as hell! I have to pull the skin this way and that way with out yanking on his nuts!

Doing this with an erect penis and swollen balls is a LOT easier lemme tell ya! So I play for a bit then start the shave.


----------



## WyshIknew

I trim, otherwise it tends to look like an explosion in a horsehair mattress factory, I have a little electric razor thingy I use.

It also has the advantage that trimming around your shaft makes it look bigger.

And yes Anon, I know you're going to tell me off about penis size but it is a guy thing. Ok?


----------



## CharlieParker

Anon Pink said:


> I shave my H's balls and the base of his penis. Hate hair in my mouth so it's in his best interest to cooperate. *Don't really care if he likes it or not.* If you want my mouth going there, get rid of the hair!


* dries of monitor and keyboard * (bourbon scented cat is not too wet)

We mutually trim each other for said reasons. "Pubic hair maintenance" day is fun and happening before vacation.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Dh takes care of his own grooming routine.His hair is so sparse that I don't care whether he grooms or not.He does it bc he says it feels better without hair.

Even though his hair is sparse and blond down there,after he's done grooming he struts out the bathroom with a cheeky grin "my penis looks HUGE now."


----------



## NewHubs

I keep it very neat down there for my wife. And by neat meaning I completely shave my balls and leave just a little hair at the base.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 41362

All shaved and wife likes it... or that's my impression.


----------



## Dollystanford

Manscaping all the way


----------



## TheCuriousWife

My husband is all natural. I've wanted to trim him for a while just to try it out, and he's fine with it. Just haven't gotten around to it.

I don't think he is all that hairy though. He doesn't have any on his shaft, and I've never tasted or felt hair in my mouth during a blow job, and I go all the way. 

He can't grow much facial hair, and has no back or chest hair, so I guess it makes sense that he has less hair down there than normal.

Either way, I don't mind. I think the hair is kind of sexy... When I reach down his pants, I feel it and can tell I'm getting close to the good part. :rofl:


----------



## treyvion

TheCuriousWife said:


> My husband is all natural. I've wanted to trim him for a while just to try it out, and he's fine with it. Just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> I don't think he is all that hairy though. He doesn't have any on his shaft, and I've never tasted or felt hair in my mouth during a blow job, and I go all the way.


Ermm what do you mean about "I go all the way"? 



TheCuriousWife;6078482
He can't grow much facial hair said:


> I could see how the natural unkempt pubic hair can be a turnon especially if it isn't too much. Probably looks very manly.


----------



## RandomDude

> I would cringe if I took a razor to my "strawberry" sack. I would be afraid of cuts and nicks


Should do what STBX did, she got her tweezers out


----------



## Lordhavok

RandomDude said:


> Should do what STBX did, she got her tweezers out


----------



## RandomDude

Aye, she plucked my balls one hair at a time. She also plucked my white hairs and even if I resisted she wakes me up by plucking. Eventually I co-operated with her enough to tell her to pull the skin as she plucked so it wouldn't be so painful for me - had to appease her urges somehow.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

The talk of razors and sacks has caused me to shrivel in fear.

I have a trimmer exclusively for trimming the pubes and I use a guard to keep a little hair and avoid nicks. I don't like my junk to be bushy and I don't like being pre-pubescent either. So I keep mine nice and neat. haha


----------



## I Notice The Details

RandomDude said:


> Should do what STBX did, she got her tweezers out


That sounds painful Random!!!!


----------



## RandomDude

Meh, I haven't had to deal with it for a year now! And I won't have to deal with it again so yay! 

Unless the next one is a plucker too -.-


----------



## keeper63

Shaved shaft and sack, the rest kept short.


----------



## Thound

I tried shaving once. My wife said it was like having sex with a porccupine.


----------



## alexm

Thound said:


> I tried shaving once. My wife said it was like having sex with a porccupine.


She got pricked?


----------



## Thound

Just a little.


----------



## Anon Pink

:rofl:

Badda bing!


When those hairs grow back a girl's face can get awful scraped up! Every week! shave it!


----------



## Thound

Anon Pink said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Badda bing!
> 
> 
> When those hairs grow back a girl's face can get awful scraped up! Every week! shave it!


There is zero chance my wifes face will get scratched. Sadly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCuriousWife

treyvion said:


> Ermm what do you mean about "I go all the way"?
> 
> I could see how the natural unkempt pubic hair can be a turnon especially if it isn't too much. Probably looks very manly.


I mean when I give him a blow job he is completely in my mouth all the way until my face is hitting his stomach. Never had a problem with hair getting in the way.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

I honestly didn't realize men grew hair on their shaft... or their sack.

:scratchhead:

I think this calls for closer inspection. :rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink

TheCuriousWife said:


> I mean when I give him a blow job he is completely in my mouth all the way until my face is hitting his stomach. Never had a problem with hair getting in the way.


Some people are very sensitive to hair in mouth, other aren't. My gay friend says he is never bothered by hair in his mouth. I have to stop and pull it out immediately!


----------



## treyvion

TheCuriousWife said:


> I mean when I give him a blow job he is completely in my mouth all the way until my face is hitting his stomach. Never had a problem with hair getting in the way.


I just knew you weren't going to say this. So you just bury your guy.

This is erotica to a lot of the men here, hot hot hot. I want you in my womans ear.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Anon Pink said:


> Some people are very sensitive to hair in mouth, other aren't. My gay friend says he is never bothered by hair in his mouth. I have to stop and pull it out immediately!


Oh I think it would bother me if I got it in my mouth. I'm pretty grossed out by hair. Such as if I find hair in my food I'll start gagging and won't eat another bite. Hair is one of my phobias, funny since I have quite a long head of hair. 

He does have hair down there, just not actually on the shaft, so I've never gotten any in my mouth. Thank goodness. I'd hate to start gagging and ruin the moment.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

treyvion said:


> I just knew you weren't going to say this. So you just bury your guy.
> 
> This is erotica to a lot of the men here, hot hot hot. I want you in my womans ear.


Tell you what. I'll speak to your wife if you speak to my husband. :lol:


----------



## Marriedand40

AnonPink!

Wow that is hot! I've always wanted a woman to take charge and shave me. She never has.

I shave mine all the way, once or twice a month. It looks cleaner and if a woman does it for her man than a man can do it for his woman.

It gives us the false hope of being longer too!!!

I am very hairy but my wife likes my leg hair, arm hair and chest hair. In the summer I groom all my body hair but in the winter I let it grow.

I think bush on a woman is gross. The vagina is a beautiful organ and I love seeing it clean. Nothing is tackier than pubes showing outside your underwear.


----------



## committed4ever

Pink that is pretty hot! 

I don't mind the hair on H. It's not that much and I've never got it in my mouth. But I would like to try the shaving just for the hotness factor.


----------



## treyvion

committed4ever said:


> Pink that is pretty hot!
> 
> I don't mind the hair on H. It's not that much and I've never got it in my mouth. But I would like to try the shaving just for the hotness factor.


Shaft hairs is never cool, and a nice lady would pluck it for her man. Shaft hairs even cut down the pleasure of penetration.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Would have never guessed those results. I've never had an inclination to shave and my wife doesn't go anywhere near my junk anyway. I'm not a naturally hairy person so I don't have a huge amount to begin with. I couldn't grow a full mustache or beard if I never shaved again.

Tried to grow a mustache once ... looked like a disturbed pedophile .... never again, lol.


----------



## LadyDee

I bought my H his own trimmers and he takes care of things so it's nice and neat for him and me .. he doesn't shave it totally down/off, I don't like the stubble, he just trims it down so I don't get hit in the face when ....


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

I guess I would shave if anybody cared. I always wondered how uncomfortable the stubble would be. Seems like I would be scratching my balls all day.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## committed4ever

treyvion said:


> Shaft hairs is never cool, and a nice lady would pluck it for her man. Shaft hairs even cut down the pleasure of penetration.


I'm sure you're right. But I'm not nice. And he don't have no shaft hairs.


----------



## Anon Pink

committed4ever said:


> Pink that is pretty hot!
> 
> I don't mind the hair on H. It's not that much and I've never got it in my mouth. But I would like to try the shaving just for the hotness factor.


My system isn't actually a system and it takes a good 10-15 minutes...my guy is kinda hairy down there, but not overly elsewhere thank goodness.

I use shampoo because it has a smoother feel than soap and foam washed away too easily...besides, you need to see what you're doing!

Start with a partially erect penis, push it to the right or left, start at the base the shave straight across to the leg crease. (The first few times I did this I could easily tell how nervous he was..) it's best to trim first cause you'll be rinsing after a half inch stroke! Just take it slowly and feel the skin with your fingers between each pass so you know how close to smooth you're getting.

The first few times just shave a small patch on each side of the penis. Once you both are more comfortable, you can start some real manscaping.

For the record, Mr Pink helps me wax during the spring and summer. He has shaved me a few times but he actually prefers to watch me shave than do it himself. He's more terrified of cutting me than I am of cutting him.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Anon Pink said:


> committed4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink that is pretty hot!
> 
> I don't mind the hair on H. It's not that much and I've never got it in my mouth. But I would like to try the shaving just for the hotness factor.
> 
> 
> 
> My system isn't actually a system and it takes a good 10-15 minutes...my guy is kinda hairy down there, but not overly elsewhere thank goodness.
> 
> I use shampoo because it has a smoother feel than soap and foam washed away too easily...besides, you need to see what you're doing!
> 
> Start with a partially erect penis, push it to the right or left, start at the base the shave straight across to the leg crease. (The first few times I did this I could easily tell how nervous he was..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it's best to trim first cause you'll be rinsing after a half inch stroke! Just take it slowly and feel the skin with your fingers between each pass so you know how close to smooth you're getting.
> 
> The first few times just shave a small patch on each side of the penis. Once you both are more comfortable, you can start some real manscaping.
> 
> For the record, Mr Pink helps me wax during the spring and summer. He has shaved me a few times but he actually prefers to watch me shave than do it himself. He's more terrified of cutting me than I am of cutting him.
Click to expand...

My pen!s went turtle reading this. Shiver.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Anon Pink

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> My pen!s went turtle reading this. Shiver.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


So did mr. Pink's the first few times, but he got used to it and really likes it now.:smthumbup:


----------



## CharlieParker

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> My pen!s went turtle reading this. Shiver.


Alas, it's a fine line between turtle and turgid.


----------



## 305rob305

*Re: Re: Shaved, trimmed, natural?*



Anon Pink said:


> Once a week he gets a shave with a razor. It took some trust in the beginning, to put it mildly. I sit on the shower floor and lather him up. I've been doing this for a few years now and only once did I nic him, just a little nic. He didn't even know it until I rinsed him and he felt the tell tale burn. The hardest part is where the curve of the sack goes from facing my to under, that curve is tricky as hell! I have to pull the skin this way and that way with out yanking on his nuts!
> 
> Doing this with an erect penis and swollen balls is a LOT easier lemme tell ya! So I play for a bit then start the shave.


Lucky guy


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

305rob305 said:


> Anon Pink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once a week he gets a shave with a razor. It took some trust in the beginning, to put it mildly. I sit on the shower floor and lather him up. I've been doing this for a few years now and only once did I nic him, just a little nic. He didn't even know it until I rinsed him and he felt the tell tale burn. The hardest part is where the curve of the sack goes from facing my to under, that curve is tricky as hell! I have to pull the skin this way and that way with out yanking on his nuts!
> 
> Doing this with an erect penis and swollen balls is a LOT easier lemme tell ya! So I play for a bit then start the shave.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky guy
Click to expand...

Holding a razor to his pen!s ... well, that's one way to affair proof a marriage 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

CharlieParker said:


> JustSomeGuyWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pen!s went turtle reading this. Shiver.
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, it's a fine line between turtle and turgid.
Click to expand...

... or a nic.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Anon Pink said:


> So did mr. Pink's the first few times, but he got used to it and really likes it now.:smthumbup:


Jerry, George Costanza: Elaine! 
Jerry: Do women know about shrinkage? 
Elaine: What do you mean like laundry? 
Jerry: No, like when a man goes swimming afterwards. 
Elaine: It shrinks? 
Jerry: Like a frightened turtle! 
Elaine: Why does it shrink? 
George Costanza: It just does. 
Elaine: I don't know how you guys walk around with those things. 

George Costanza: I was in the pool! I WAS IN THE POOL!


----------



## badcompany

TheCuriousWife said:


> He can't grow much facial hair, and has no back or chest hair, so I guess it makes sense that he has less hair down there than normal.


TCW, have you had your guy tested for low-T?
I'm HD, no T problems and I grow hair like crazy all over.

Lots of TMI in this thread, but I have a high pain threshold so I get out the tweezers once in awhile and go to town on my 3 parts maybe once a week and trim the area above. The stubble and ingrown hairs are awful with shaving.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

badcompany said:


> TCW, have you had your guy tested for low-T?
> I'm HD, no T problems and I grow hair like crazy all over.
> 
> Lots of TMI in this thread, but I have a high pain threshold so I get out the tweezers once in awhile and go to town on my 3 parts maybe once a week and trim the area above. The stubble and ingrown hairs are awful with shaving.


Is there a relationship between body hair and T levels?

I have almost no hair on my body. Only very light hair under the arms, groin and legs. Can't grow a beard. Can't even manage the stubble look that many males models have these days. At 46 I have kept most of the hair on my head with only barely noticeable thinning (to me). I have a fairly high sex drive.

My grandfather and uncle from my mother's side are exactly like me and my middle brother while my father and youngest brother are very hairy ... chest, back, thick beard.


----------



## Bluerok

Completely shaved. As smooth as I can possibly get it. I have also begun shaving the backside. I want to try a brazilian wax, but I haven't worked up the nerve yet. I am very hairy, and if I just let it grow, it's horrible.


----------



## ZaphodBeeblebrox

For guys like me who will be eventually getting back into the dating game... any recommendations on electric shavers or other appliances? I remember shaving years ago, in the summer, and it led to razor burn and itchiness. After "40 Year Old Virgin" I don't think I'm ready for a Manzilian...


----------



## Shoto1984

The electric trimmer then electric razor seems to work pretty well. And no ingrowns.


----------



## alexm

Shoto1984 said:


> The electric trimmer then electric razor seems to work pretty well. And no ingrowns.


Works for me. I just trim everywhere. I mean everywhere. (I have my own trimmer, don't worry.) And then I'll shave the bits I want with a razor. Otherwise I'm an ape. The wife appreciates it, too. About every two weeks, for the body hair, weekly for the rest.

I originally started doing it when I was 16 or 17, because I played lot of sports very seriously, and body hair and sports don't mix. Not only is it hot, but a few of the sports I played required equipment, and/or involved contact. Nothing like getting your chest hair (or worse) ripped out... I kept it up into my adult years out of habit, and partially out of being self-conscious.

When I'm a senior and too old to do it anymore, I'm pretty sure I'll look like an escaped silver back gorilla and scare the other seniors in the old folks home.

I don't recommend the electric razor on sensitive areas, though. Back/shoulders/chest, sure, but down below requires a manual razor for sure.


----------



## moco82

I first did it to encourage my g/f to do a better and more frequent job by leading by example. Ended up liking the result so much, I do it regardless of what my sex life is like. Especially ahead of long work trips. Trim below the stomach, shave the penis, its base, balls, and between the legs. Definitely feels and smells less nasty after a red-eye flight (same goes for armpits)--in addition to the regular sexual benefit. I don't see one reason why a woman wouldn't prefer it well-groomed in bed.


----------



## PeKyng

The wife likes me completely shaven. It doesn't matter to me, as long as she is happy about it. Before we got married, I would keep it trimmed up anyway.


----------



## Mark72

Completely shaved. 2-3 times per week. Wife used to like it but she doesn't really make the trip down there anymore so I just do it for myself now.

I started doing it because I kept having hairs get tankled and pulling at my sack... yeowwwwwch!

Now I can't imagine any other way. As Dr. Evil said, "There is nothing like a shorn scrotum. It's breathtaking, I suggest you try it"


----------



## Code-Welder

I like to stay trimmed up but I never understood men shaving. Women makes sense to be for easier access for oral but a guy looks prepubescent. Do the ladies of TAM like that kind of look? It does seem to be far more common today than when I was a young guy.


----------



## LoveAtDaisys

Made the mistake of marrying a man that goes natural. I straight-up have refused to go down on him for months now in protest. He has a rather thick forest of hair down there - not only was I getting hair in my mouth constantly, but hair traps moisture and smell.

Ew.

Personally: as long as I can do my thing without worry of flossing during, I'm fine. Whether that means fully shaven, trimmed, manscaped...that's his choice. And I would never ask a man to do anything I'm not willing to do myself.

@Code_Welder: Shaving for men I imagine carries some of the same benefits as it does for women...it stays cleaner (or at least feels that way), and it enhances sensitivity.


----------



## committed4ever

moco82 said:


> I don't see one reason why a woman wouldn't prefer it well-groomed in bed.


My H don't have that much hair down there. His most hair is facial and he wear a mustache and 5 oclock shadow look. I was considering ask him to let me shave him just because of what Pink described seem hot. However after surveying the landscape I think I love it just the way it is.


----------



## committed4ever

Code-Welder said:


> I like to stay trimmed up but I never understood men shaving. Women makes sense to be for easier access for oral but a guy looks prepubescent. Do the ladies of TAM like that kind of look? It does seem to be far more common today than when I was a young guy.


For me nope don't want the shaved look.


----------



## committed4ever

moco82 said:


> I don't see one reason why a woman wouldn't prefer it well-groomed in bed.


My H don't have that much hair down there. His most hair is facial and he wear a mustache and 5 oclock shadow look. I was considering ask him to let me shave him just because of what Pink described seem hot. However after surveying the landscape I think I love it just the way it is.


----------



## doubletrouble

Trimmed, never shaved. I'm not a real hairy guy so it doesn't require that much attention. Just be careful with the scissors. I bought a small, high quality pair especially for the task. 

Nose hair, ear hair and unweildy eyebrows are worse, to me, than not having trimmed my privates for a while. I don't like the Andy Rooney look!


----------



## pierrematoe

My normal routine is to shave the shaft and balls and neatly trim above so that it looks manscaped. This winter I decided to just let the winter bush thing sort of happen but maintain the shaft and balls still. Very nice results but first day of spring March 20th that's the day the trimming happens to ring in spring. Ofcourse since no one goes down there at all this is only for my own enjoyment in more ways than one which is frustrating as hell LOL


----------



## Miss Taken

I really don't care as long as I don't need a machete to go down there and he's clean. Same goes for myself. I don't have a fro down there lol but it's "maintained". 

Then again, my spouse is a rarity I suppose because he prefers me to have some hair down there. He thinks it looks pre-pubescent otherwise. Admittedly, I'm glad his preference requires less maintenance. Shaving my legs, under-arms and plucking my eyebrows is enough work!


----------



## over20

Anon Pink said:


> Once a week he gets a shave with a razor. It took some trust in the beginning, to put it mildly. I sit on the shower floor and lather him up. I've been doing this for a few years now and only once did I nic him, just a little nic. He didn't even know it until I rinsed him and he felt the tell tale burn. The hardest part is where the curve of the sack goes from facing my to under, that curve is tricky as hell! I have to pull the skin this way and that way with out yanking on his nuts!
> 
> Doing this with an erect penis and swollen balls is a LOT easier lemme tell ya! So I play for a bit then start the shave.


I would NEVER do that to my DH, ever,ever,ever...if he wants to shave that is on him.....not me....


----------



## FoodFrenzy

My husband is all natural but I WISH he would trim up. Says it's too much work and he's afraid he'll get itchy. He won't powder his balls in the summer either... apparently, maintenance down there is not a huge priority. I, on the other hand, shave every other day. Go figure.


----------



## Mark72

FoodFrenzy said:


> My husband is all natural but I WISH he would trim up. Says it's too much work and he's afraid he'll get itchy. He won't powder his balls in the summer either... apparently, maintenance down there is not a huge priority. I, on the other hand, shave every other day. Go figure.


Yeah... I shave every 2-3 days and powder daily. I think hair down there is gross.


----------



## Fenix

I prefer trimmed, not shaved. When shaved, the resulting stubble made sex very unpleasant. Trimming has all of the benefits and none of the disadvantages.


----------



## Tess112

My SO shaves his balls completely but keeps a short-trimmed patch of hair on his other area. If that makes sense.

I don't know if I would prefer everything shaved, it would remind me of a pre-pubescent boy. No offense to those who do it, just my personal preference.


----------



## Tess112

over20 said:


> I would NEVER do that to my DH, ever,ever,ever...if he wants to shave that is on him.....not me....


You should try it. It can be quite erotic.


----------



## FizzBomb

Mark72 said:


> Yeah... I shave every 2-3 days and powder daily. I think hair down there is gross.


Powdering balls. Well, look at that! Ya learn somethin' new everyday. Reminds of those sugared almonds they have at wedding receptions.

My husband is not a hairy man. He does shave/trim his pubic area. He doesn't touch his testicles though. He doesn't like his balls sucked or licked - just juggled a bit in one hand and fondled.


----------



## pierrematoe

FizzBomb said:


> He doesn't touch his testicles though. He doesn't like his balls sucked or licked.



This could be the main event for me


----------



## 312cpl

I shave my shaft and balls and keep the patch trimmed.
my wife is the one who encourages it. 

I started out using and electric razor for fear of cutting myself with a razor blade. I eventually tried a razor blade while shampooing my hair. It worked great. Now, I shave my sack and shaft at least every other day. I can do so quickly without any worries. never had a cut.


----------



## omgitselaine

Occasionally as a prelude to foreplay hubby and I shaves ones another during a shower together  doesnt happen often since we have two young ones but it seems whenever our boys are sleeping over one of our parents ........ it's like " shave night " in our home


----------



## pierrematoe

312cpl said:


> I shave my shaft and balls and keep the patch trimmed.
> my wife is the one who encourages it.
> 
> I started out using and electric razor for fear of cutting myself with a razor blade. I eventually tried a razor blade while shampooing my hair. It worked great. Now, I shave my sack and shaft at least every other day. I can do so quickly without any worries. never had a cut.


Same exact scenario here...have it down to a science now only I use shave cream for sensitive skin


----------



## CuddleBug

My wifee is always shaved "bare" and I am trimmed to a small extent. This way, when she actually wants me to give her oral, she is always ready to go and I get my face and tongue right deep in there. I love it.:smthumbup:


----------



## CharlieParker

omgitselaine said:


> " shave night " in our home


Sounds better than what we lovingly call it, "pubic hair maintenance day".


----------



## omgitselaine

*Re: Re: Shaved, trimmed, natural?*



CharlieParker said:


> Sounds better than what we lovingly call it, "pubic hair maintenance day".


With 2 young boys we need to be short and blunt with our communication so shave night is easily understood between he and I ......... as shave night


----------



## Created2Write

Natural. I used to prefer it completely shaven, and then just trimmed, and now I get upset if he shaves ANYTHING. I prefer it to be completely natural. SO damn masculine!


----------



## over20

Tess112 said:


> You should try it. It can be quite erotic.


I never thought of it that way...I would just worry I would cut him....I don't think I could concentrate though :scratchhead: I would give him zig zag cut just to get to the main event


----------



## birthdaysex

I prefer my man to be very close cropped and neatly manscaped. Nothing kills the
the mood more when I go downtown than choking on a straggler😁
I am not into a lot of body hair.

I would like to keep myself completely baby smooth but hubby likes some hair and
is grossed out by a completely shaven look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pierrematoe

over20 said:


> I never thought of it that way...I would just worry I would cut him....I don't think I could concentrate though :scratchhead: I would give him zig zag cut just to get to the main event



You'd be surprised how resilient the skin gets after shaving every other day for 5-6 years. I find it hard to nick the jewels or shaft with my razor and shave cream


----------



## Mark72

pierrematoe said:


> You'd be surprised how resilient the skin gets after shaving every other day for 5-6 years. I find it hard to nick the jewels or shaft with my razor and shave cream


It's amazing... That's the truth... I worry less about cutting my junk than my face. It just doesn't really happen. Although I also shave my chest and stomach. I've nicked my nipple a couple times so I gotta put my thumb over them. That hurts.


----------



## Philat

This should probably be renamed "The TMI Thread." But...

My routine is a complete junk shave with a trim of the surrounding undergrowth. I'm on the hairy side, so the trimming has to be graduated rather than all one short length, lest I look like a baboon in the wild.

Yep, TMI.


----------



## Philat

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I shave Mr. Adams...chest, back, balls and pubic hair. I let him shave his penis. I trim the pubic hair very short...I don't like it totally bald.
> 
> Now for me...he likes a racing strip...everything else is bald.


[Must .... resist .... hitting ..... "Like"]


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Tempted to grow mine out a little just to remember what it looks like w/hair LOL


----------



## Jellybeans

Bald turns me off.

I love a hairy man.

A trim is nice but, ooh la la, hair.


----------



## Mark72

Jellybeans said:


> Bald turns me off.
> 
> I love a hairy man.
> 
> A trim is nice but, ooh la la, hair.


Eww


----------



## Jellybeans

Eww to me is bald. YUCK.


----------



## Mark72

Jellybeans said:


> Eww to me is bald. YUCK.


haha - we can just agree to disagree on this one...


----------



## Jellybeans

Word.

So you prefer your men bald (in spirit of the thread question)?

Kidding, Mark.


----------



## Mark72

Jellybeans said:


> Word.
> 
> So you prefer your men bald (in spirit of the thread question)?
> 
> Kidding, Mark.


I like being bald. If I had my way, I'd be bald from the neck down.
I don't like hair on my W either to answer a relative question... :lol:


----------



## I Notice The Details

...so you don't like hair on your wrists? Neither do I...


----------



## Mark72

I Notice The Details said:


> ...so you don't like hair on your wrists? Neither do I...


Nor my palms.


----------



## I Notice The Details

:rofl:


----------



## Code-Welder

Jellybeans said:


> Word.
> 
> So you prefer your men bald (in spirit of the thread question)?
> 
> Kidding, Mark.


Depends on how you spell it.


----------



## Code-Welder

Jellybeans said:


> Bald turns me off.
> 
> I love a hairy man.
> 
> A trim is nice but, ooh la la, hair.


I am more hairy as I got older, but always keep the package trimmed. I never shaved my junk, I do not want to look like a prepubescent male. 

I ever understood shaving chest and other areas. I shave some of my face daily but I have a very short beard. Why do men like a shaved chest? 

DDW would stay trimmed and once and a great while shave completely. She never like it, she disliked it saying it itched. I always volunteered to scratch it. I can see the advantage of a shaved woman. Easier for oral and sloppy sex.


----------



## Jellybeans

Code-Welder said:


> I never shaved my junk, I do not want to look like a prepubescent male.
> 
> *I ever understood shaving chest *and other area[/B]. I shave some of my face daily but I have a very short beard. *Why do men like a shaved chest? *


I don't get men who shave their chest either. Especially if they weren't even that hirsute/hairy to begin with. It's odd. 

Embrace the hair!


----------



## CharlieParker

Jellybeans said:


> Embrace the hair!


I can embrace my chest hair, the fact that it's graying, yeah, not so much. But it ain't going anywhere, trimmed for spring.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I keep myself trimmed down there but not shaved. 

As for the Princess, I like her triangle to be lightly trimmed which makes oral easier. Neither of us are a big fan of shaving everything off, because it makes us look prepubescent. Just our opinion. My wife is a red head, so a beautiful reddish triangle is quite sexy to this man.

Sorry if TMI!


----------



## Anon Pink

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I shave Mr. Adams...chest, back, balls and pubic hair. I let him shave his penis. I trim the pubic hair very short...I don't like it totally bald.
> 
> Now for me...he likes a racing strip...everything else is bald.


Us too. Except I do all the shaving.

When my youngest daughter began puberty I had to let the hair grow on my mound. I felt like she had to see this hair growth as normal and healthy. But her older sister, being completely shaved, gave her the wrong idea. Old women don't shave, young women do shave. 

At 13 my little girl asked if it was okay to start shaving her pubes when she shaved her legs! I was at a loss! I felt she should not be shaving her pubes, that this was something a woman does to enhance her sexual experience as opposed to shaving her legs which is to enhance her femininity and lack of masculinity.

I literally stood there blinking...what do I say?

I finally told her she could shave her bikini area but not her whole pubic area, explained shaving pubes was for sexually active women (shooting myself in the foot since I had let my hair grow out and I was obviously a sexually active woman) Several discussion ensued and as usual with daughters, she did what she wanted to anyway. 

She thinks I don't know... There are NO secrets from Mom! Mom has her ways....

I let it go. It's her body and her decision. I was reading too much into it. In her mind she was following the fashion, not making a sexual statement of intent.


----------



## Anon Pink

I Notice The Details said:


> I keep myself trimmed down there but not shaved.
> 
> As for the Princess, I like her triangle to be lightly trimmed which makes oral easier. Neither of us are a big fan of shaving everything off, because it makes us look prepubescent. Just our opinion. My wife is a red head, so a beautiful reddish triangle is quite sexy to this man.
> 
> Sorry if TMI!


I love how you speak so lovingly and adoringly about your wife! That is just so awesome!


----------



## NewHubs

I keep it very neat down there. I just have a light patch at the base and keep everything else clean shaven. Thank goodness I am not hairy. My wife on the other hand is completely shaven except for a not too thin or thick landing strip :smthumbup: 

When we are in the shower she'll press herself up against me and I can feel her pubic hair...instant HARD ON!


----------



## Anon Pink

I gotta get off of this thread! All I can think about now is Mr Pinks package and the poor darling has a lousy sinus infection!


----------



## Philat

[tmi......tmi]


----------



## I Notice The Details

:rofl:


----------



## ScrewedEverything

I used to part mine to one side but for the last few years I've gone with braided pigtails. the wife calls it Peepee Longstockings.


----------



## Mark72

ScrewedEverything said:


> I used to part mine to one side but for the last few years I've gone with braided pigtails. the wife calls it Peepee Longstockings.


Oh, in a few years you will be doing the comb-over like the rest of us...


----------



## pierrematoe

Mark72 said:


> Oh, in a few years you will be doing the comb-over like the rest of us...



Wait.....I didn't even know you could do that. Can you? Now I'm confused.


----------



## over20

DH has shaved it totally bald and smooth....we both loved it cause when he was pounding me from behind his skin and my wetness would make for a very, very nice glue feeling. I mean like a really sticky feel...HOT!


----------



## pierrematoe

Tomorrow the winter bush gets trimmed. First day of spring. Haven't trimmed since Thanksgiving. I might feel a few pounds lighter


----------



## I Notice The Details

At one point, I lived in Southern California and went to this asian lady who cut my hair for several years. One day after I got my hair cut, she offered to also trim my pubic hair in the back room if I needed it. I was so shocked at this that I just laughed it off. She was serious. I never had the guts to go thru with it, but I always wondered what would have happened. (yes, I was single at the time) I bet she would have wanted to shave it....I will never know.


----------



## pierrematoe

I Notice The Details said:


> At one point, I lived in Southern California and went to this asian lady who cut my hair for several years. One day after I got my hair cut, she offered to also trim my pubic hair if I needed it. I was so shocked at this that I just laughed it off. She was serious. I never had the guts to go thru with it, but I always wondered what would have happened. (yes, I was single at the time)



ROFL....I know how it would have turned out. Bloody and featured on CNN! 

Film at 11


----------



## I Notice The Details

pierrematoe said:


> ROFL....I know how it would have turned out. Bloody and featured on CNN!
> 
> Film at 11


I was too chicken at the time to find out.


----------



## Anon Pink

I Notice The Details said:


> At one point, I lived in Southern California and went to this asian lady who cut my hair for several years. One day after I got my hair cut, she offered to also trim my pubic hair in the back room if I needed it. I was so shocked at this that I just laughed it off. She was serious. I never had the guts to go thru with it, but I always wondered what would have happened. (yes, I was single at the time) I bet she would have wanted to shave it....I will never know.


That sounds like she needed rent money and was going to offer additional services for a small fee.


----------



## pierrematoe

Tug and pull - $50


----------



## I Notice The Details

Anon Pink said:


> That sounds like she needed rent money and was going to offer additional services for a small fee.


I was not mature enough at the time to show off the Texas stallion to this lady. You are probably right...now that I think about it in hind sight.


----------



## pierrematoe

I Notice The Details said:


> I was not mature enough at the time to show off the Texas stallion to this lady. You are probably right...now that I think about it in hind sight.



Yes smart move since the customer before you looked like wrestler Capt Lou Albano


----------



## I Notice The Details

:rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink

Hey thanks for posting that story though...good fodder for a role play with honey. I'm thinking new shoes as my "small" fee.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I was just a young whipper snapper at that time.


----------



## Anon Pink

pierrematoe said:


> Yes smart move since the customer before you looked like wrestler Capt Lou Albano


Pierre, I can't bear to see your signature line. You should go read the thread in men's club house about MMSLP. Skip to the last page and read the long post by Dvls. It's excellent!


----------



## Anon Pink

I Notice The Details said:


> I was just a young whopper snapper at that time.


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## I Notice The Details

I like you Pink Lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xrsm002

alexm said:


> I'm talking about "down there", and on men.
> 
> Purely out of curiosity. And I'm sure this has already been done here before, but I didn't see any recent threads.
> 
> I'm asking, because I've almost always kept it close down there, for no other reason than I prefer the way it looks. I actually asked the better half the other day if she had an opinion (I have never asked before!) and she said she prefers it because you don't get that sweaty odour when there's less or no hair. Makes sense!


This is also why I shave my very hairy chest especially during the summer. Plus I don't like being hairy it's gross looking.


----------



## the2ofus

RandomDude said:


> Should do what STBX did, she got her tweezers out


Ouch, even as a women I cringe thinking about it. Then again being of hairy genetics I've tried many things to get rid of hair many only once cause I can't handle the pain.



JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Is there a relationship between body hair and T levels?
> 
> I have almost no hair on my body. Only very light hair under the arms, groin and legs. Can't grow a beard. Can't even manage the stubble look that many males models have these days. At 46 I have kept most of the hair on my head with only barely noticeable thinning (to me). I have a fairly high sex drive.
> 
> My grandfather and uncle from my mother's side are exactly like me and my middle brother while my father and youngest brother are very hairy ... chest, back, thick beard.


Yes, but lack of hair can be hereditary. My husbands lower legs were not hairless until the last few years, do I ever wish I could have legs as smooth as his. He is wondering if it will come back as his levels come up but not so far.


----------



## Mark72

I wish I could just take a bath in something and be hairless from the neck down.


----------



## Jellybeans

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Mark72

Jellybeans said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


Maybe I'll just have all my body hair transplanted to my scalp:smthumbup:


----------



## Middle of Everything

My wife's vote? Indifferent. If I vary it from full blown to 5 oclock shadow length? MIGHT notice it then. But more of a "oh you trimmed down there" like you're commenting on the weather.


----------

